# Automaten



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (9. Mai 2022)

Warum ist meine Lösung falsch?


----------



## LimDul (9. Mai 2022)

Schau dir mal an was bei 10100 passiert in aufgabe 1


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (9. Mai 2022)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Schau dir mal an was bei 10100 passiert in aufgabe 1


Es kommt nicht bis zum Endzustand


----------



## LimDul (9. Mai 2022)

Gleiches gilt für die zweite Aufgabe - 2100 führt auch nicht dazu, dass das Wort akzeptiert wird.

Bei der ersten Aufgabe müsste man nur den Übergang von z2 bei einer 1 auf z1 anstelle auf z0 ändern

Edit: es ist noch mehr falsch - warum führen Übergänge aus dem Endzustand raus? Sobald man einmal da ist, darf man da nicht raus.
1001 muss auch zulässig sein. Die Aufgabe ist w *enthält* 100 nicht w *endet* mit 100.


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (9. Mai 2022)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Gleiches gilt für die zweite Aufgabe - 2100 führt auch nicht dazu, dass das Wort akzeptiert wird.
> 
> Bei der ersten Aufgabe müsste man nur den Übergang von z2 bei einer 1 auf z1 anstelle auf z0 ändern
> 
> ...


(Sobald man einmal da ist, darf man da nicht raus), darf man nicht von Endzustand raus gehen?


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (9. Mai 2022)

Wirtschaftsinformatiker hat gesagt.:


> (Sobald man einmal da ist, darf man da nicht raus), darf man nicht von Endzustand raus gehen?


Wie kann  dann1001 zulässig sein,wenn man nicht von Endzustand raus gehen darf?


----------



## LimDul (9. Mai 2022)

Wirtschaftsinformatiker hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann  dann1001 zulässig sein,wenn man nicht von Endzustand raus gehen darf?


1001 ist ein zulässiges Wort - also muss dein Automat in z3 enden. Sobald du - bei der Sprache - einmal z3 erreicht hast, ist das Wort, egal was danach kommt zulässig. Das heißt jeder weitere Übergang muss in z3 enden.


----------

